# Data Wipe all the time? Even for a restore of a backup



## jothen2002 (Sep 24, 2011)

Community...I have always followed instructions in OP's to wipe as needed when flashing a new ROM...Do I have to wipe everything before restoring a backup as well???I l usually restore through the CWR not the ROM manager


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I have also wondered this. If this helps you, the one time I did wipe data and restore a backup, it was so messed up I had to start over. I usually just restore without wiping anything









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont think i have ever wiped before restoring a backup. But i dont think it matters since it completely brings back the entire phone to where it was when u made the backup. So i would say no it doesnt matter.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jothen2002 said:


> Community...I have always followed instructions in OP's to wipe as needed when flashing a new ROM...Do I have to wipe everything before restoring a backup as well???I l usually restore through the CWR not the ROM manager


A Nandroid backup replaces everything, including caches, no need to do any wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I do, cuz it definately won't hurt. I wipe data/cache/dalvik/format system before restoring a backup. I'm sure it's overkill but whatever









Edit: I also wipe cache/dalvik before running a backup, mainly because that was causing problems restoring on the Bionic. Again, definately won't hurt...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I do, cuz it definately won't hurt. I wipe data/cache/dalvik/format system before restoring a backup. I'm sure it's overkill but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true...it wont hurt.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> true...it wont hurt.


+1


----------



## zach471 (Nov 20, 2012)

I had this same question today, google'd and found this thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Restoring a backup wipes everything for you already, but if you really feel the need to calm your fears/nervousness/etc, the results of wiping were already stated as well above


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

This is interesting. I always would wipe and do everything I would normally do to install a ROM. But if yarly says its cool I would have no reason to doubt him. That dude knows a thing or two about a thing or two

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to show that it does wipe for anyone curious in the recover code on restoring a nandroid. If you scroll down to like line 593 or so, you can see the code that formats the given partition before restoring the old data:

https://github.com/C...bean/nandroid.c

Code snippet from that area (there's others, but they all depend on the partition in question and the type of device, but keep scrolling past to the other code functions and you'll see it formats/erases there as well):


```
<br />
<br />
	int callback = stat("/sdcard/clockworkmod/.hidenandroidprogress", &file_info) != 0;<br />
<br />
	ui_print("Restoring %s...\n", name);<br />
	if (backup_filesystem == NULL) {<br />
		if (0 != (ret = format_volume(mount_point))) {<br />
			ui_print("Error while formatting %s!\n", mount_point);<br />
			return ret;<br />
		}<br />
	}<br />
	else if (0 != (ret = format_device(device, mount_point, backup_filesystem))) {<br />
		ui_print("Error while formatting %s!\n", mount_point);<br />
		return ret;<br />
	}<br />
```


----------

